# Deer Decoy



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

https://shop.primos.com/pc-1227-138-scarface.aspx










Just bought one of these at Cabelas.

Can't wait to get out in the field with it.

Does anyone here have any information on:

1.) Deer Decoys

2.) Primos Scarface deer decoy

Have any of you used a deer decoy? Any success? Any tips?

Thanks

:sniper:


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

What, no one has ever used a deer decoy or known anyone who has?


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

keep em scent free, wait till rut, put some buck urine around it and use some calling.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

RiverRob said:


> keep em scent free, wait till rut, put some buck urine around it and use some calling.


Apparently you've used one.

Which kind do you use?

How much success have you had?


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

ive havent really used a decoy. going to use my 3d target this year. know people that have and had good success in the right conditions. might have better luck by takeing out the antlers and spray some doe estrous around


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Cool, thanks.

I've thought about taking the antlers off. The deer in my area my not be huge and don't want to scare them off.


----------

